# Need help finding big pants



## wolfbaden6 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok guys, you were a great help last season when I was looking for my board, so I'm hoping you can pull through now. I have very large legs and I need help finding a pair of snow pants to go riding in. My waist is about 42", my inseam is about 32-34" and the major problem is the fact that each individual thigh is 32" around. My large thighs make it tricky to find pants my size, so if anybody could point me in the direction of pants that fit, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

sessions. i got a pair of 2x last year when all others were too uncomfortable to bend over. theyre made in a baggy fit. a bit long but they dont get in the way when strapped in. goodluck! i also wear 40-42 with 32 length. football build lol


----------



## HUNT24/7 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey, my thigh's are 30", my waist is 38" & my inseam is 34". I wear Burton pants in XXL & I need to tighten the velcro straps, they are huge, I'm not much smaller than you & I thinkj they would still be baggy on you.


----------



## volboy23 (Nov 30, 2010)

HUNT24/7 said:


> Hey, my thigh's are 30", my waist is 38" & my inseam is 34". I wear Burton pants in XXL & I need to tighten the velcro straps, they are huge, I'm not much smaller than you & I thinkj they would still be baggy on you.


I would try on a pair of burton's at a store if you can. WIth a 42" waist it is iffy, they tend to run small. I'm not sure on the thigh part, but I have a pair of Ride Phinney's and they are good for size. I wear a 42" inch waist currently. I don't have the football build, just overweight currently and working on getting smaller. You can also try some of the columbia pants out there, they tend to run larger with sizes. Unfortunately, the snowboard brands are limited for bigger guys.


----------



## gregc4 (Dec 13, 2010)

I wear the Burton Field Pants in XL and they are huge on me. I'm 6'2 230 about 36 inch waist and these things fall off me even with the adjustable waist cinched up a bit. I'm not sure if they make them in XXL and a quick web search didn't turn up anything. I know they have some at Trusnow.com cuz thats were I got mine from (actually it was SierraSnowboard but they got bought or something) anyhow. 



I can also tell you that the Burton AK Gore Tex line of pants seems to run a bit on the small side. Tried on a pair of AK Stagger 2L in large and was surprised how snug.

Sessions and Volcom also makes some XXL size pants. Arc Teryx makes some sweet pants in XXL but they are fortune lol


You can also get the Burton Cargo Pant in XXL just about anywhere.

And whoa? What the hell are you squatting to get 32" thighs? Tanks LOL!!


----------



## Victordp (12 mo ago)

Hello guys! 12 years later and now im looking for help. Im actually looking for ski pants but at this point ill settle for anything. I have unusually large thighs. Even when at the waist i have a lot of excess, it is often still to small around my thighs to bend properly.
Im leaving in a week and i need to buy somthing last minute. Ive been searching and trying for weeks. 
a very desperate thank you for any recommendations. Just a model with large thighs. Thanks so much.


----------

